# Dw- Crush,race,own ? 205gti, vwgti or Xr3



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Source Member Nick Mc










source Facebook vw mk2 gti










sourceFord Escort xr3(i ) & rs turbo s1/s2 et Rs1600i


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

God this is a difficult choice. 

Crush vw😣
Race the Peugeot 😊
Own the xr3i. 

Had 2 xr3i's in the past so a bit bias.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Crush ford
Race peugeot
Own VW

:thumb:


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla (Jan 17, 2016)

crush - xr3i
race - 205 gti
own - vw gti


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Summit Detailing said:


> Crush ford
> Race peugeot
> Own VW
> 
> :thumb:


SNAP! :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## salow3 (Mar 8, 2015)

SBM said:


> SNAP! :thumb::thumb::thumb:


Double snap :lol: :thumb:


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

salow3 said:


> Double snap :lol: :thumb:


Triple snap!! :wave:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Crush the golf
Race the xr3
Own the 205gti


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Own the 205gti

Race the 205gti

Crush both the VWgti and the XR3i.


----------



## ciarandeery1 (Jul 28, 2015)

trv8 said:


> Own the 205gti
> 
> Race the 205gti
> 
> Crush both the VWgti and the XR3i.


lol excellent choice sir!:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Crush.... Ford
Race.... Peugeot
Own..... VW


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Crush - Vw

Race - 205 Gti

Own - XR3i

:thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I'd own and race the Pug. It's the best of the three.

I'd crush the XR3. I've never been a fan.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

own golf

race 205

crush xr


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh look its my car!! 

So I would have to say 

Own/race the 205 (as I already do....well track day it not race)
I would Own the XR3 and VW just to have the collection..

I would crush any other hot-hatch wannabe


----------



## Stuartph (Apr 21, 2015)

Crush VW

Race ford

Own 205 gti

But would love to own another fiat strada abarth 130tc


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Crush-the golf,race-the pug,own-the ford.


----------



## DrH (Oct 25, 2015)

Difficult.
My brother and myself have had all 3 between us.

Only the 205 is worthy of keeping and or racing.
The other 2 are so not worthwhile

Usual ford, VW question really.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Crush.....ford
Race.......205
Own........vw, because I had the 1991 16v oak green


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Same as above, but didn't own one, never liked the xr3, in fact never liked most old "fast fords"


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Crush the ford

Race the vw 

Keep the pug 

I'm glad No one thinks the 205 should be scrapped


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Like most people have already said:
Own 205, race Golf and scrap Ford, although it really is sacrilege to scrap any of them.


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Own.......... MK2 Golf GTI
Crush.........Ford Escort XR3i
Race..........Pug 205 GTi

Owned a tornado red MK2 Golf GTi out the 3 cars, Loved it and would have another in a heart beat(would have to have a R32 engine or 1.8T 20v dropped in it.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Crush the xr3
Own the Golf GTi
Race the 205 GTi

Now, if the xr3i was substituted with an RS1600i, I'd have a problem lol. 

Cooks


----------



## Loudandproud205 (Oct 18, 2015)

Even though everyone slates the French cars not one person has chosen to crush it, and the Golf being the must have for any GTi enthusiast. 

I've owned all 3 I still have my 205 13 years on, I had the Golf at the same time when I got the 205 as I had to see what the fuss was bar being easy to change the clutch on I couldn't really find anything it did better than the 205. I then bought an XR3i and it was much the same rather underwhelming and I should have tried the XR2i and RS Turbo. 

Crush: Golf
Race: XR3i
Own: 205


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Nobody slates the 205GTI as they are amazing and hold a soft spot in everyones hearts


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

Wouldn't a Series 2 Escort Rs Turbo been a fairer choice then the XR3i? Both the Peugeot and the Golf have bigger engines, and about 30 Bhp more then the XR3i. The Rs Turbo still has the smaller engine, but the power is around the same as the other two :thumb:


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

Crush - pug
Race - xr3i
Own - vw


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

leehob said:


> Crush - pug
> 
> Race - xr3i
> 
> Own - vw


Get out!!


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Own - VW
Race - Peugeot
Crush - xr3


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2016)

Crush - XR3
Race - 205
Own - Golf


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2016)

leehob said:


> Crush - pug


Heresy! Deserves an instant ban


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

trv8 said:


> Own the 205gti
> 
> Race the 205gti
> 
> Crush both the VWgti and the XR3i.


Perfect choice


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

leehob said:


> Crush - pug
> 
> Race - xr3i
> 
> Own - vw


There is always one!!


----------

